# Helicopter cube - corners last method.



## coinman (May 9, 2010)

*This is a embryo to a heli cube corners last guide, it’s for non jumbled cubes only.* 
Pleas comment and advise! 

My plan is to develop algs (with all the help I can get ) so the LL corners always can be solved in two steps. There is 192 cases so learning them all in one step isn’t realistic.
You can do this either by moving and orientating one corner to the right position in the first step (12 cases) and then solve the rest in the second step (54 cases but possible to reduce to about 40) or by moving all corners to the right position (?cases) and orientate them in the second step (6 cases). 
The guide is a embryo but already useable if you do it in more then two steps when necessary.

*First a introduction to F2L. *
1. Do First layer centers. 
2. Finish first layer by pairing the corners up with two centers each before inserting.
Get the corner underneath it's final location with the top layer colour facing downwards, so it's only one twist away from being solved. You want to get one center on either side of this corner. Find one of the centers (there are only four valid locations) and get it one twist away from aligning with the corner. Twist the corner away, twist the center in, and then twist the corner back. Repeat this for the other center, and then you can twist the corner up to the top layer along with the centers. Repeat again for the remaining corners and you've done this step. 
In most cases you will have to move the corner around LL to get it in to position. Before the final step you can move the correct center into position so it's connected with corner as you move it to it's final location. 

*A few tricks that can help you orientate the the remaining centers after finishing F2L.*
You can do this either by first building the LL center and then the half centers on the sides or by building two contiguous side centers and then finessing the LL center without touching those. 
If you choose the second alternative i recommend placing the contiguous centers in B + L so you can turn UF + UR.
If you chose the first alternative ther is only three cases for the side centers. 
If all side centers have one center from the opposite side do UL UR UF UB UL UR. 
If one of the side centers is done place it in B and do UL UR UF UL UR.
If all side centers has a center from the contiguous center do UL UR UF UL UR (y) or (y’) UR UF UL UF. (There might be a better way to do this?)

*There is a double jumble trick that swaps four centers*. 
This is useful to fix the two corners parity. You can se how to do it in the end of this Heli cube demo video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RyBURilLzY&feature=related

*Recommended algs for corner orientation. *
I recommend this algs because they are all easy to memorize, there are few UB turns (I don’t like them) and you will only have to remember to face the sticker/stickers you want to orientate in UF.

*Four corners orientations. *

H - symmetrical orientation. 
[(UF UL UF) UB (UR UF UR) UL]*2 

PI -asymmetrical orientation. 
[(UR UF UR) (UL UF UL) UB UF]*2

*Three corners orientations. *
For this two algs I recommend placing the cube on the table and turn it before each move, then using only UR moves.

Clockwise. 
(UF UR UB UL)*3 
(y’(UR)y)*12

Counterclockwise.
(UF UL UB UR)*3 
(y’(UR)y’)*12

*Two corners orientations.*

Headlights – parallel orientation.
[(UL UR) UB (UL UR) UF]*2 

Diagonal orientation. 
UR UB (UR UL) UF (UR UL) UB (UR UL) UF UL 

*Recommended algs for 3-cycles corners. *
All algs preserves the UFR corner. 

*Flips two corners. *
Clockwise.
(UF UR UF UL)*2 
Counterclockwise.
(UL UF UR UF)*2

Clockwise.
(UB UR UF UR)*2 
Counterclockwise. 
(UR UF UR UB)*2

*Flips all three corners.*
Cockwise.
UF UL UF UL UB UL UF UL UB UF 
Counterclockwise.
UF UB UL UF UL UB UL UF UL UF 

*No rotation (A-perm) *
Clockwise.
UF UR (UB UL UF UL)*2 UR UF
Counterclockwise.
UF UR (UL UF UL UB)*2 UR UF 

*Moves four corners.*
No rotation.
(UR UL UB UF)*3

*Swaps two parallel corners - parity.* 
No rotation. 
UL UR Double jumble twist in-UF UF UL UR. 

Rotation.
Double jumble twist in-UF UF. 
UR FR UF (UR FR)*3 UF FR UR UF 

*Swaps two diagonal corners - parity.*
No rotation.
To come.. 

Rotation. 
UR Double jumble twist in-UF UF UR
(UR UF FR)*2 UF UR FR (UR UF)*2

Lots more to come!


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Aug 17, 2012)

How do you flip 2 corners (headlights, chameleon, or bowtie)?


----------

